# Business name or personal name?



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of adding a business name for my reptile sales. But, most people know me by my name since my real name is my user name. I have an educational business, but that name is designed to grab the attention of moms and kids.

Sooo...any opinions? create a catchy name to a reptile breeding business or just list it under my name?


----------



## tjohnson722 (Mar 29, 2013)

Why not both? Or a mixture. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 29, 2013)

Laurals Fauna or the Florida fun or Hybrid Herps or something idk lol


----------



## Jstew (Mar 29, 2013)

I think you should stick with something simple and to the point


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Gu's r us.haha


----------

